# Pesticide Spray Drift



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MN Supreme Court ruling.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/pesticide_spray_drift_not_trespass/


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

What I wonder is, if they will be reimbursed the recertification fees and compensated for their time? Probably not.

Drift is an issue here with produce farmers intremingled with row crop farmers. Most operators have sense enough to spray on still days but some either don't give a hoot or lack the smarts and courtesy to their adjacent operators to be concerned.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is why we can't spray fungicide on our pecan orchards that are so close to residential areas in GA.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I had a issue with spray drift on to a hay field once.I had to destroy 55 acres because of contamination.Ran it threw silage chopper back on to the field._

_The way I read the law I was entitled to 3 times my damages if they were nrgligent._

_I did get pd for the hay and cost of silage cutter,which I hired.But not until after I threatened to go after the 3X amount.The Ins co original offer was 33% of the value of the hay!I don't get angry very easy but I would say at that moment was in the top 3 times !!!The insurance adjuster was an ass and totally pissed me off.So after getting after getting Mn Ag dept and EPA on my side the ins adjuster seen things MY way._


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Swmnhay, what kind of pesticide drift required you to destroy hay? Unless hay is organic, I can't think of anything that would either harm the hay or not kill it in the first place.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Forget which one,but a broadleaf herbicide spray for conv beans.It turned the field brown.Also turned trees brown!!The product was not labeled to apply to alfalfa and feed to animals.The alfalfa was tested and confirmed that it was contaminated and was condemed by Dept of Ag.I was put under a Ceast an Desist Order by them and was ordered to destroy it.

IIRC it was Blazer.It probably would not of hurt cattle but it was not labeled for it.You can feed bean stubble to cattle,it is labeled for that.

They were spraying in 35 mph winds.Confirmed by wind meter 1 mile away along interstae.

The ins adjuster started asking me do do things to cover it up so I got State involved.

Ins adj pissed off Sprayer Police lady and shit hit the fan,LOL.The EPA also got involved in it.

Don't piss off Kathy,LOL.Sprayer Police.

Or Cy.LOL.


----------

